# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Hyundai Getz βλάβη: P0340

## Panoss

Ολόκληρη η περιγραφή της βλάβης είναι:_ 'P0340_ Powertrain Camshaft Position Sensor 'A' Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Or Single Sensor )'.
Το είδα χρησιμοποιώντας ένα φτηνό OBD reader (αν λέγεται έτσι) που είχα πάρει από ebay (να που φάνηκε χρήσιμο!!! δυστυχώς :Sad: ).

* Συμπτώματα:  ΚΑΝΕΝΑ*. Δεν παρουσιάζει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα, παρά μόνο το ότι ανάβει το λαμπάκι Check engine.
Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον αισθητήρα (ή στο κύκλωμά του) θέσης του εκκεντροφόρου και να μην έχω κάποιο σύμπτωμα;
Μπορώ να το ελέγξω μόνος μου ή χρειάζεται ειδικά εργαλεία οπότε να πάω σε συνεργείο;
(θα δω και σχετικα βίδεα στα γιουτιούμπς :Rolleyes: )

----------


## p270

αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει το reader τοτε εχεις προβλημα στον αισθητηρα του εκκεντροφορου ,πηγαινε συνεργειο καποια στιγμη οταν δεν θα διαβαζει τελειως την θεση του εκκεντροφορου θα μεινεις 

δες και εδω 

https://www.fixdapp.com/blog/p0340

----------

Panoss (04-09-19)

----------


## Panoss

Προς το παρόν αφαίρεσα τη βλάβη (οπότε έσβησε και το check engine) και περιμένω να δω αν θα ξανανάψει.

Πάντως στο γιουτιούμπ που είδα είναι πολύ εύκολη η αλλαγή του αισθητήρα.
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι τον βρήκα από 13 ευρώ (από εξωτερικό) ως 96, ανάλογα τη μάρκα.
Τι χαοτικές διαφορές είναι αυτές!
Στην Ελλάδα από 32 ευρώ, εκτός από ένα που βρήκα στα 20 (εδώ) .

----------


## p270

ειναι τιμες για κινεζικα ,καλα ιμιτασιον επωνυμα με λιγα λογια και το μαμα το οποιο πολυ πιθανων να ειναι ιδια μαρκα με το εμποριου που λεμε 
αστο και βλεπεις ,να ξερεις οτι λιγες φορες ειναι βλαβη στην καλωδιωση η θελει σφιξιμο στο αλτενειτορ το καλωδιο που δινει την τροφοδοσια 
αυτα βεβαια ειναι τραβηγμενες βλαβες και σχεδον παντα ειναι ο αισθητηρας

----------

Panoss (05-09-19)

----------


## Panoss

Το λαμπάκι ξανάναψε. 

Οπότε έκανα δυο μετρήσεις.

(με τάση μπαταρίας 12,3V. Ξέρω, χαμηλή, οκ)
Μέτρησα τάσεις στη φύσα του αισθητήρα (έχει 3 πινς, τροφοδοσία, GND και το μεσαίο ο αισθητήρας): 
-τροφοδοσία 12,2V, ok.
-μεσαίο πιν 11,1V, ok.
Άρα, σύμφωνα με αυτό, μπορώ με ασφάλεια να πω ότι είναι όντως ο αισθητήρας.
Θα πάω να τον πάρω αύριο να τον αντικαταστήσω.

----------


## Panoss

Άλλαξα τον αισθητήρα, έσβησα τη βλάβη από τον εγκέφαλο και για μια μέρα όλα οκ.

Σήμερα όμως ξανα-άναψε το 'check engine' με τον ίδιο κωδικό βλάβης...
Τι στο καλό γίνεται;

----------


## nyannaco

Δοκίμασες να ρωτήσεις εδώ;

----------


## Panoss

Θα ρωτήσω κι εκεί.

----------


## p270

γνησιο αισθητηρα εβαλες η εμποριου; οπως σου εγραψα μπορει να ειναι αλλου η βλαβη και οχι ο αισθητηρας

η ταση που πηες στο καλωδιο του αισθητηρα δεν λεει πολλα μονο με παλμογραφο βλεπεις αν δινει τον σωστο παλμο

----------


## Panoss

Δεν έβαλα γνήσιο. Έναν Kavo parts έβαλα.

----------


## p270

> Δεν έβαλα γνήσιο. Έναν Kavo parts έβαλα.


μπορει και να μην κανει και ας το δινουν συμβατο

----------

Panoss (11-09-19)

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό είναι και το δίνουνε και για το Getz (στη λίστα, κάτω).
Και στο μαγαζί το καρατσεκάρανε στους καταλόγους τους ότι κάνει για Getz.

Τι να πω, να το δίνουν για συμβατό και  παρόλα αυτά να μην κάνει; 
Είμαι πολύ γκαντέμης.

----------


## p270

> Αυτό είναι και το δίνουνε και για το Getz (στη λίστα, κάτω).
> Και στο μαγαζί το καρατσεκάρανε στους καταλόγους τους ότι κάνει για Getz.
> 
> Τι να πω, να το δίνουν για συμβατό και  παρόλα αυτά να μην κάνει; 
> Είμαι πολύ γκαντέμης.



κοιτα σε κατι τετοιες βλαβες καλυτερα ειναι να πηγαινεις συνεργειο και να βρουν αυτοι την ακρη 

παραδειγμα φιλτρο πετρελαιου σε κασκαι νισσαν το δινουν για συμβατο αλλα οταν μπαινει επανω αναβει λαμπακι οταν βαζεις το δικο του ολα καλα ,και φυσικα υπαρχει και εμποριου που να κανει φτανει να ξερουν να στο δωσουν ξεχωριζει απο το χρωμα τις πλαστικης βασης που εχει 

να σου πω οτι δεν ειμαι μηχανικος αλλα ηλεκτρονικος ,απλα εχω φιλο που εχει συνεργειο και μαθαινω καποια πραγματα και τον βοηθαω καποιες φορες στα ηλεκτρονικα 

αν δεν βρεις ακρη πηγαινε σε ενα συνεργειο hyundai για να μην δινεις λεφτα τσαμπα η σε καποιον γνωστη

----------

Panoss (11-09-19)

----------


## johnnyb

Αν διαβάσεις σε αρκετα forum αυτοκίνητων θα διαπιστώσεις  οτι   τα φθηνά obd  reader έχουν αποδειχθεί αναξιόπιστα σε μεγάλο βαθμό δίνοντας λάθος κωδικούς σφάλματος , μπερδευοντας συχνα και το can bus με την κακη λειτουργια τους  . Επισης πολλα  τετοια προβληματα εχουν να κανουν με  προβληματα στο κυκλωμα φορτισης και παρασιτα οπως στο παρακατω βιντεο

----------

Panoss (12-09-19)

----------


## Panoss

Πήγα σε συνεργείο, μου το ελέγξανε και δεν μπόρεσαν να διαγνώσουν το πρόβλημα.
Μου 'πανε ότι μόνο στην αντιπρoσωπεία της Huyndai θα κάνουν διάγνωση γιατί αυτοί έχουνε το κατάλληλο μηχάνημα.

Αυτό που μου 'χει σπάσει τα νεύρα όμως είναι το ότι απ' όταν αντικατέστησα τον αισθητήρα έχω διαρροή λαδιού στο σημείο του αισθητήρα.
Κάτι τόσο απλό πώς στο καλό έχει διαρροή;
Ένα λαστιχένιο O-ring έχει όλο κι όλο για τη στεγανοποίηση που το έχω βάλει όπως στη φωτο:


High-Quality-Camshaft-Position-Sensor-39310-38050-3931038050-For-KIA-OPTIMA-Magentis-For-Picanto.jpg

Τον 'χω σφίξει αρκετά τον αισθητήρα, πιστεύω, αλλά όχι υπερβολικά για να μη σπάσει αφού είναι πλαστικός.
Τι στο καλό μπορεί να έκανα λάθος;

----------


## p270

μπορει και να μην εχεις κανει λαθος απλα να μην ταιριαζει απολυτα ,μια βολτα σε συνεργειο huyndai θα σου λυσει το προβλημα 

καποιες φορες εχω δει να βαζουν καποια συλικονη μαζι με το o ring για καλυτερη στεγανοποιηση οταν δεν ειναι το γνησιο

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως μέτρησα με μικρόμετρο τους δυο αισθητήρες στα διάφορα σημεία τους και δεν βρήκα την παραμικρή διαφορά.

----------


## p270

οπως θα ειδες στο βιντεο που εβαλε ο φιλος ποιο πανο και στο ειχα και εγω μπορει να ειναι και απο αλλου το προβλημα ,καλυτερα να πας σε ενα εξουσιοδοτημενο να βρεις τι εχει

----------


## georged30

Παρε το Οring απο τον παλιο αισθητηρα και βαλτο στο νεο και θα εισαι οκ το ιδιο επαθα και εγω με διαρροη λαδιου.

----------


## Panoss

Γιώργο το είχα δοκιμάσει κι αυτό που λες αλλά δεν σταμάτησε η διαρροή.
Τελικά έβαλα ένα χοντρότερο O-ring και σταμάτησε...
Καλά τόσο δύσκολο τους ήτανε να βάλουν το σωστό O-ring; :Huh: 

Έχω αφήσει τον κανούριο αισθητήρα πάνω.
Αυτό που κάνει τελικά είναι να ανάβει το λαμπάκι του 'Check engine' και μετά από μερικές ώρες ή μέρες να σβήνει από μόνο του.

Ακόμα δεν το 'χω πάει στην αντιπροσωπεία αλλά θα γίνει κι αυτό.

----------

